#kubuntu-se 2010-11-23
<x_link> Flygisoft: Morgon 
<Flygisoft> Morgon
<x_link> Allt väl?
<Flygisoft> x_link: Jorå, trött men
<Flygisoft> Lite stressad att få klart en min hemsida också
<Flygisoft> MÃ¥ste bli klar med den idag
<x_link> Ah okej
<x_link> Att man _aldrig_ lär sig att lägga sig tidigare om kvällarna. Helt sjukt.
<x_link> Man mår ju bara piss dagen efter
#kubuntu-se 2010-11-27
<x_link> Flygisoft: Fasiken, min Desire är ju sönder så har fått ta en iPhone så länge tills jag har fått tummen ur baken och fixat den.
<x_link> Men har börjat vänja mig helt vid iPhone nu. Jag som älskade Desire
<Philip5> x_link: stackare som börjar bli skadad
<x_link> Ja
<x_link> Provade min väns Desire lite idag, pillade lite på den.
<x_link> mend å jag har vant mig vid denna luren lite nu så kändes Desiren konstig.
<x_link> Men sen så har han inget organiserat på sin mobil, så allt kändes helt rörigt. Kanske var det.
<x_link> Philip5: Ska du inte uppgradera din snart?
<Philip5> i vår när nästa generation arm-processorer kommer
<Philip5> nu känns det inte värt det
<Philip5> det kommer då nya gpu-kretsar som avlastar arm då också
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Ska denna arm-processorn vara grym eller?
<Philip5> är väl bara galaxy som har sådan nu
<Philip5> ja
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Gillar inte Samsungs mobiler.
<Philip5> de ska motsvara en PS3
<Philip5> sony ps3 alltså fast i mobil
<x_link> En sak jag faktiskt måste säga är att Apple gör snygga produkter, även iPhone har de lyckats med tycker jag.
<x_link> Snygg, stilren och ser lyxig ut.
<x_link> Philip5: Oj, jäklar.
<Philip5> jo
<x_link> Men då väntar jag också med att köpa ny mobil.
<x_link> För jag har haft min i ca. 12 månader nu tror jag.
<Philip5> det finns inget releasedatum för dem men det är väl inte omöjligt att det blir fabruari mars eller så man börjar se dem
<x_link> okej
<x_link> Hade velat prova Desire HD, inte för jag hade köpt en sådan. Men vill se hur de är och hur kameran är.
<Philip5> man kan läsa om cpun och gpun men inget har läckt ut om telefonmodeller än
<x_link> Tycker den är för stor.
<Philip5> jag också
<Philip5> som med SE x10
<x_link> Ja
<Philip5> den är för fet
<x_link> Tyckte min Desire var för stor i början med, den är på gränsen till för stor. Så större än det vill jag absolut inte ha.
<x_link> Men vissa älskar ju så stora skärmar.
<Philip5> jag gillar faktiskt min hero som jag tycker hängt med bra för att kommit när den kom men att den ligger ju efter vad gäller hårdvara nu
<x_link> Jo
<x_link> Är nog rätt seg och så nu.
<x_link> Tycker det är lite roligt att jag gillar själva displayen mer på 3Gs:en än 4an.
<x_link> Då menar jag att jag tycker att fingret glider bättre på det glaset.
<x_link> Philip5: Men det ska bli spännande att se vad som kommer ut =)
<Philip5> ja
<Flygisoft> x_link: Illa
#kubuntu-se 2011-11-23
<x_link> Flygisoft: Där?
<x_link> Ahh såg nu
<x_link> De har ju gjort tillslag mot torrentsidan TTi.
#kubuntu-se 2011-11-26
<Flygisoft> x_link: Ja det har dom
<Flygisoft> ATB var där
<Flygisoft> Yeaah
#kubuntu-se 2011-11-27
<Anders_> Halloj
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-19
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad hände igår?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: var bara jag och x_link i kanalen och det är man ju inte van med
<Flygisoft> Vi körde ominstallation maskinen som kör BNC-servrarna
<Philip5> så pass
<Philip5> och drabbar 3e part
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sätter du på vinstmaskinen ikväll? kan man lita på att den garanterar vinst?
<Flygisoft> Mjo blev lite längre driftstopp än väntat
<Flygisoft> Haha mycket möjligt :P
<Flygisoft> går det inte på vanliga kanalerna då? :P
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men om du kör matchen i din vinstmaskin kanske det garanterar vinst?!
<Philip5> inte ens maxjezy var ju här igår
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du glömt sätta på vinstmaskinen? det går inge bra för sverige...
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-20
<maxjezy> Philip5, var har du varit idag då? på toa och tagit massa selfies?
<Philip5> inte omöjligt
<Philip5> selfies med analog kamera för att vara lite mer hippster
<maxjezy> polaroid är inne nu
<Philip5> jag har det till min kamera
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: ska du kolla på Alla är vi fotografer ikväll?
<QTmaxjezy> jo, de kommer ju på svtplay
<Philip5> kollar du inte på vanliga burken?
<QTmaxjezy> så dålig bild där
<Philip5> usch då
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: såg du förra veckans avsnitt?
<Philip5> idag är det nog roligare
<QTmaxjezy> ja, de var inge vidare 
<QTmaxjezy> hade varit bättre med felix och johan istället
<Flygisoft> Hoppla
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad nu?
<QTmaxjezy> sådärja, då har man sett alla är fotografer
<QTmaxjezy> intressantare idag, även om man inte får lära sig något i programmet kanske det lockar tittare till att själv ta reda på mer info.
<QTmaxjezy> utmaningen med telefonen var helt värdelös dock, fick inte ens se honom fota utan det var mer dans och öl.
<Philip5> nä det är just det
<Philip5> väldigt lite om hur utan mer om dem som personer som fotar lite
<Philip5> men förhoppningsvis så väcker det ett intresse
<QTmaxjezy> jag som redan är proffs och vet det mesta uppskattar givetvis humorinslaget i serien
<QTmaxjezy> jag kommer till de stackars familjerna med utbytta julklappar
<QTmaxjezy> en ipad blir lätt ett anteckningsblock
<QTmaxjezy> en digitalkamera av proffsklass blir en engångskamera
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-21
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: jahaja
<Philip5> smyger in
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: imorgon blir det fotomässa i sthlm
<Philip5> det är inte så mycket nytt skoj men kolla in nikon DF är väl en grej och så ska jag nog testa sigmas 35/f1.4
<QTmaxjezy> ah fan va skojsigt
<QTmaxjezy> jag va sugen jag med men jag är sjuk fortfarande så
<QTmaxjezy> åka tåg är ingen höjdare, aircondition:en ger alltid halsont, speciellt om man är lite sjuk redan är det inte alls bra.
<Philip5> jo det brukar vara lite kul
<Philip5> 1/3 brukar vara fotoutställning och resten mässmontrar med företag som visar prylar
<Philip5> däremot så brukar det inte vara så bra mässerbjudanden att fynda utan mest att titta på och klämma på
<Philip5> fotoböcker kan ibland vara billigt
<Philip5> men just de som säljer grejer där brukar mest vara som de billigaste priserna på prisjakt men kommer man från mindre ort som kanske inte har fotoaffär eller brukar beställa på nätet så kanske det är kul att komma hem med något nytt
<Philip5> jag ska köpa en scanner men tror inte de har något särskilt för det där utan det blir nog på lördag i butik här hemma istället
<QTmaxjezy> tar du inte in på hotel när du besöker huvudstaden?
<Philip5> varför det?
<Philip5> tar 40 min med pendeln
<QTmaxjezy> är det samma sak alla dagar på mässan?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> de har lite olika föreläsningar och workshops
<QTmaxjezy> kanske inte finns såna hardcore fotonördar att de tältar utanför
<Philip5> hehe, finns ett hotell mitt över gatan
<Philip5> har du sett den här grejen? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NldRufqur3w
<Philip5> verkar rätt coolt men frågan är hur kvaliten påverkas och hur mycket ljus den stjäl
<QTmaxjezy> ah, perfekt om man ska göra en ny version av fear and loathing in las vegas
<QTmaxjezy> så teknisk video, man vill ju se mer bakom kulisserna
<QTmaxjezy> en blandning av den här typen av informationsvideos och alla är fotografer vore något
<Philip5> jo
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, har du tittat på southpark? as-skoj senaste avsnittet.
<Philip5> nä jag är inte så förtjust i det
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-23
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: varför hette du inte GTKmaxjezy tidigare?! ;)
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, QT = cute
<Philip5> näää
<QTmaxjezy> vare najs på fotomässis?
<Philip5> kjuːt
<Philip5> det var helt ok men nog tråkigaste på ett par år för det var inte mycket nytt spännande
<QTmaxjezy> köpte du något?
<Philip5> en bok
<QTmaxjezy> så satt du och läste den hela kvällen igår istället för att logga in här?
<Philip5> tycker inte mässpriserna brukar vara så fantastisk billiga
<QTmaxjezy> vi satt och var oroliga allesammans
<QTmaxjezy> ingen vågade yttra sig på hela dagen
<Philip5> var jag inte här igår?
<QTmaxjezy> nej
<Philip5> taskigt
<QTmaxjezy> * Philip5 has quit (Quit: Konversation terminated!)
<QTmaxjezy>  
<QTmaxjezy> tolv minuter i 1 torsdagen
<QTmaxjezy> natten mellan tors/fredag
<Philip5> kom hem rätt sent och sedan blev det mest mat och tv
<Philip5> klämde och tesade nikon Df, sigma 35/f1.4 och lite sånt
<QTmaxjezy> nu snöar det för första gången här 
<QTmaxjezy> började precis
<Philip5> en polare beställde en leica m monocrome och två objektiv på stående fot på mässan. så vill jag också göra
<QTmaxjezy> testade du den på din kamera?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> men min kamera bakfokuserade lite med den :(
<QTmaxjezy> har han bra ekonomi?
<Philip5> skulle ha finetunat den
<Philip5> jo han har ju det
<Philip5> alltid haft
<QTmaxjezy> är den inte med USBdocka?
<Philip5> född sånn
<QTmaxjezy> som jag
<Philip5> jo men du måste lira den med din kamera för att få dem samstämda
<Philip5> jo du är ju född med en sorts ekonomi ;)
<QTmaxjezy> jo, fick silversked direkt vid födseln
<QTmaxjezy> hur är det på en fotomässa, har alla en kamera runt halsen?
<Philip5> inte alla men många. rätt många gubbar med största systemkameran runt halsen för att visa att de minsann har prylar
<QTmaxjezy> the bigger the better
<Philip5> lite så jobbar de
<QTmaxjezy> det var så med datorer när de kom också
<QTmaxjezy> man skulle ha så stor som möjligt
<QTmaxjezy> nu är det tvärtom
<Philip5> umm
<QTmaxjezy> jag sitter och funderar på om jag ska köpa en pentax
<QTmaxjezy> en helt ny
<QTmaxjezy> tror de är bäst för m42 objektiv
<QTmaxjezy> behöver ju heller inte vara videofunktion på den då jag har det på nikon:en
<Philip5> pentax gör ju helt ok grejer men de har ju mindre kringutrustning än nikon och canon som dominerar
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: om du ska köpa en leica så kanske du ska slå till innan nyår då de höjer priserna på sina objektiv
<QTmaxjezy> de passar ju bäst med m42 
<Philip5> höjning på mellan $55-500
<Philip5> http://lavidaleica.com/content/leica-lens-price-increase-looming
<QTmaxjezy> och har bildstabilisering i huset
<Philip5> alla deras objektiv är manuella utan någon autofokus eller sånt
<QTmaxjezy> har inga leica af?
<Philip5> jo deras mellanformatskamera har nog AF
<Philip5> men inte deras vanliga
<Philip5> de har splitscreen prisma
<Philip5> som det var förr
<QTmaxjezy> köper nog hellre en phase one
<QTmaxjezy> om jag ska fota
<QTmaxjezy> eller en red om jag ska filma
<Philip5> jag testade en phase one igår
<Philip5> de har ju inte så bra brushantering direkt
<Philip5> fotar man på högre än iso400 så har man rätt mycket brus
<QTmaxjezy> jag fotar till 90 % på iso 100-200
<QTmaxjezy> hur känns de annars då? byggkvalitet osv?
<Philip5> de är inte lika robusta som en proffsnikon eller canon
<Philip5> de är ju byggda för att mest användas i en studio
<Philip5> och objektiven låter som nikons D-objektiv
<Philip5> känns lite som samma byggkvalitet på själva objektivkroppen men glaset i dem är väldigt bra
<Philip5> sedan har du bara 3 fokuspunkter tror jag
<QTmaxjezy> var det några filmprylar där med?
<Philip5> ja men jag kollade inte på dem
<Philip5> mest kameror och inte så mycket riggar och sånt
<Philip5> var inte så mycket enbart film men det fanns
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-24
<Philip5> så där ja... då har man shoppat sig en scanner
<Philip5> lite kaffe och sedan unboxing
<QTmaxjezy> filmar du unboxing?
<QTmaxjezy> jag väntar på pizza, kanske ska filma en sån unboxing?
<QTmaxjezy> va har vi här då? ohoh, pizzasallad
<Philip5> hehe nä orkar inte filma sånt
<Philip5> skulle vara om det var något väldigt speciellt
<QTmaxjezy> det är ju just sånt som andra inte unboxar man ska unboxa
<QTmaxjezy> alla unboxar ihone 5s
<Philip5> jo men en scanner är inte så sexig
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-17
<Philip5> Flygisoft: drömt mycket inatt om att det haglar eld över dig??!! :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Ne drömde faktiskt om min elcykel, körde 80km/h med den, och hade ledljus som lyste upp hela berget
<Philip5> hehe, lät roligare
<Philip5> låter som laser i de där ledljusen
<Flygisoft> Haha något :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad skulle du satsa på av dessa?
<Flygisoft> https://www.komplett.se/acer-aspire-v7-582pg-156-hd-touch/823564
<Flygisoft> https://www.komplett.se/acer-aspire-e5-572g-156-full-hd/817441
<Flygisoft> CPU vs Grafik
<Philip5> beror på vad jag skulle ha den till
<Philip5> jag skulle nog satsa på cpu
<Philip5> man tokspelar väl inte på en laptop på samma sätt?
<Flygisoft> Ne jag håller med
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-18
<Philip5> maxjezy, du bara smyger in du
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag är sån.
<maxjezy> jag är även helt kass på CSGO
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-19
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jag har fått invite till ello.co nu
<Philip5> Flygisoft: grattis... men om inten annan man känner har det så är det väl inte så kul?
<Flygisoft> Haha ne är ju så :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vill du ha en invite, kan bjuda in massa folk
<Philip5> nja, jag vill hellre spöa dig i CoH :D
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ska du ha pisk?! :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: ska vi säga om 20-30 min?
<Philip5> oki
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Tog lite längre tid
<Flygisoft> Redo?
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> är du?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ska jag dra igång ett lir?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Gör så
<Philip5> då gör jag det
<Philip5> hehe, den var lite kul
<Philip5> bomba dig med arterlleri
<Philip5> hade en sniper i din bas som spejare så jag kunde bompa på lite mer träffsäkert
<Flygisoft> Jo jag misstänkte nästan det
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> egentligen hade jag 2 snipers där men du dödade ju min ena när min missade sitt skott
<Philip5> det roligaste att spela mot dig är att jag kan spela på sätt som jag aldrig skulle göra annars och så gör du ibland lite grejer som ingen annan skulle göra :D
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-20
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hade visst fått Fotosidan i brevlådan idag :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft, coolt, är det numret om naturfoto? någon gyllenbrun bild med något djur som jag inte minns vad det var
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo precis
<Philip5> Flygisoft, brukar du läsa den annars eller börjar du nu?
<Philip5> jag tycker den brukar vara rätt bra för den handlar minst lika mycket om bild och inte bara kameraprylar som många andra gör
<Philip5> lite trist att köpa olika tidningar när nästan alla ändå bara testar samma kameror som är ganska nya
<Philip5> Flygisoft, och imorgon åker jag på fotomässan i stockholm :)
<Philip5> inte för att jag tror att det kommer vara så mycket spännande att titta på som är nytt men lite kul att gå runt och kolla brukar det vara
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har bara köpt en av Fotosidan tidigare, har köpt Digitalfoto någon gång men gillade Fotosidans mer, och det är främst för det du säger man kan ju faktiskt lära sig något i denna tidning än bara massa tester
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nice, är nog roligt att gå på
<Philip5> digitalfoto brukar vara lite för basic. verkar rikta sig till börje 55 år som skaffat sig en kamera
<Flygisoft> Haha jo :P
<Flygisoft> Har man lite läsning i helgen, alltid trevligt
<Philip5> just nu tycker jag de här två tidningarna bruka vara bäst:
<Philip5> http://www.bandwmag.com/
<Philip5> https://www.facebook.com/blackandwhitephotog
<Philip5> handlar nästan bara om bild och svart/vitt
<Flygisoft> Ah nice
<Flygisoft> Inte sett dom där faktiskt
<Flygisoft> Men finns kanske bara i speciella butiker eller beställa?
<Philip5> de har de på vår press stop-butik. pressbyrån med utökat sortiment
<Philip5> tror iof de inte heter press stop längre men det är samma upplägg på de pressbyråerna
<Philip5> de här två brukar jag köpa lösnummer av beroende på vad de handlar om
<Philip5> http://www.advancedphotographer.co.uk/
<Philip5> http://www.professionalphotographer.co.uk/
<Flygisoft> Ah okej nice
<Flygisoft> Ja pressbyrån vi har är ju inte direkt stor
<Philip5> nä det är en sådan vi har som är större och sedan har vi ett antal vanliga
<Philip5> Flygisoft, http://www.pressbyran.se/webbshop/tidningar/foto-video/
<Flygisoft> Fanns ju en del
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> den norska tidningen Fotografi är också rätt bra. den är lite som Fotosidan
<Flygisoft> Ska troligen till stockholm och uppsala om två veckor så man kanske får springa förbi och köpa något nummer då kanske
<Philip5> :)
<Flygisoft> Stockholm på fredag under dagen och uppsala resten av helgen
<Philip5> kommer polisen få stäng av delar av innerstan??
<Flygisoft> Yepp :P
<Philip5> maxjezy: imorgon ska jag på fotomässan... vore väl något för dig för de lär ju visa en massa panasonic och sony-prylar där ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, oj, är det imorgon.
<maxjezy> dåligt med reklam för mässan i år
<Philip5> börjar imorgon och fortsätter helgen ut
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag köpte en blixt igår
<maxjezy> ikväll ska den testas
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Vad för någon?
<maxjezy> speedlight sb 400
<maxjezy> det var bara den som fanns och 910 som kostar typ 4k
<maxjezy> tycker den verkar bra, har testat skjuta i taket för den går att vinkla och det ger bra resultat
<Flygisoft> Skulle nästan satsat på YN-565EX istället
<Flygisoft> Kostar ju lika mycket
<maxjezy> jo men jag köpte i butik eftersom jag skulle fotat igår egentligen
<maxjezy> men, det blev inte så, kunde ju beställt från någon svensk sida och haft blixten på fredag 
<Flygisoft> http://www.scandinavianphoto.se/produkt/1004879595/yongnuo-blixt-yn-565ex-till-nikon
<Flygisoft> Det som är lite synd med SB-400 är ju att det inte går att rikta va?
<maxjezy> bara uppåt
<maxjezy> men jag ska köpa sån sladd så jag kan hålla blixten lite vid sidan istället
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<maxjezy> men bilderna blir ju bättre så det var värt att köpa blixt iaf :)
<maxjezy> blir nog fler med tiden
<Flygisoft> Helt klart
<maxjezy> jag tänkte först köpa en dyrare men lönen är ju en vecka bort
<maxjezy> grejen var att jag tänkte köpa en blixt på tradera som gick riktigt billigt, men så kom maten och jag glömde buda 
<maxjezy> då blev ja lite less, köpa i butik verkade vara enda alternativet att ha blixten till helgen kände jag
<maxjezy> då man aldrig vet hur butikerna kan missa en order eller två
<Philip5> sedan är det ju inte så mycket power i en sb-400 så de är ju lite svåra att stuttsa
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är du sugen på att bli förnedrad i CoH?
<Flygisoft> Inte direkt
<Philip5> hehe, vad kan det bero på?
<Philip5> :D
<Philip5> tycker du inte det är någon sport?
<Flygisoft> Tog tid det här, utökar min volym på min NAS från 1 disk till 2 för att få lite feltolerans, 76% och hållit på i lite mer än 6 timmar nu
<Philip5> när den är klar så är disken utsliten 
<Flygisoft> Haha men typ
<Flygisoft> Känns som man lär vara ganska orolig ändå när man sitter och återställer en RAID, tänk när en disk pajar och du ska återställa från en disk som redan snurrat i x antal år
<Flygisoft> Lär ju den paja också
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-21
<Philip5> maxjezy: alla som fick på fotomässan fick en gratis gh4 ;P
<Philip5> var man två kunde man byta sina mot en blackmagic ;P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: och de tyckte det var lite tomt på mässan utan dig
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jag förstår det :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Var det något roligt där då?
<Philip5> testade lite olika gluggar på min nikon
<Philip5> så där
<Philip5> det var ju inget så där som man gått och sett fram emot
<Philip5> kan skicka in lite exif-koder till linuxprojekt med data om gluggar som de inte har stöd för :D
<Flygisoft> Ah nice :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: testade zeiss otu 85
<Philip5> otus
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<Flygisoft> Hur kändes den då?
<Philip5> den kostar ju bara 38 990 kr som billigast på prisjakt :)
<Flygisoft> mm :P
<Philip5> nja det var inte rättvist för de exemplaret som de hade där hade någon tappat i golvet så fokusringen var tilltryckt så den var trög
<Philip5> egentligen skulle jag inte fått fota med den med min kamera för de inte visste om det var något fel på glaset också så det skulle bli missvisande
<Flygisoft> Illa, pinsamt att tappa den i golvet då
<Philip5> testade även sigma 35/1.4 och 50/1.4 art, nikon 58/1.4G, nikon 35/1,4G, nikon 85/1.4G, tamron 70-200/2.8 VC, zeiss 135/2.0, samyang 85/1.4, samyang 8/3,5
<Philip5> samyang är lite knepig för där har man varken autofokus eller autoexponering utan allt är helt manuellt
<Flygisoft> Var 50/1.4 art nice då?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> den är ganska stor och tung
<Philip5> båda art-gluggarna
<Flygisoft> Känns ju skumt att inte ha någon automatik alls
<Philip5> ja
<Flygisoft> Känns bökigt
<Philip5> zeiss-gluggarna där hade ju manuel fokus men den exponerar rätt automatiskt
<Flygisoft> Ja det är ju en fördel iaf
<Philip5> det är ändå inte helt lätt att sätta fokus precis rätt när man kör 135an vidöppen på f2.0 när det är ett ansiktsporträtt som är rätt nära
<Philip5> däremot så är det jäkligt dåligt ljus i mässhallar så det blir jäkligt trista testbilder
<Philip5> olika vitbalans på olika ljus. strålkastare hit och dit och annars rätt mörkt
<Philip5> iso1600 om man ska fota ut i mässhallen
<Flygisoft> Jo jag kan tänka mig det
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ser du mycket CA i den här bilden då bortsätt från en del iso-brus? http://i.imgur.com/bylGNLu.jpg
<Philip5> otus 85 vidöppen på 1,4 och ger den där kontrasten i bilden. inte fel men inte billigt
<Flygisoft> Frågan är ju om det är värt priset
<Philip5> om man absolut måste ha det där extra så kanske
<Flygisoft> Hörde något om att 85/1.4 art kanske var på gång, men kanske bara vara dåliga rykten
<Flygisoft> Skulle ju vara intressant och se vad den presterar utifrån pris med
<Philip5> det är nog inte omöjligt
<Philip5> art-gluggarna känns ju rätt prisvärda då
<Philip5> autofokus och ändå skarpa som attan
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Philip5> fast den är nog inte riktigt lika kontrastrik vidöppen
<Flygisoft> Ne något måste ju skilja för det priset :D
<Flygisoft> FÃ¥r man ju hoppas
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> Philip5. skojjar du?`
<maxjezy> Philip5, såg du någon NX1?
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag så allt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: när ska du spöa mig i CoH då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jadu, söndag kanske
<Philip5> så du hinner träna ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha jo :P
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-23
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu är det ju söndag kväll.... ;)
